# Canon EF Lens Production Surpasses 100 Million Unit Mark



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 30, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-ef-lens-production-surpasses-100-million-unit-mark/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-ef-lens-production-surpasses-100-million-unit-mark/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><em>Canon achieves a world’s first as production of EF interchangeable lenses surpasses 100 million mark</em></p>
<p><strong>TOKYO, Japan, April 30, 2014</strong>—Canon Inc. today celebrated an impressive lens-manufacturing milestone with the production on April 22, 2014, of the Company’s 100-millionth EF-series interchangeable lens for EOS cameras—an EF200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x.</p>
<p>Production of interchangeable EF lenses for Canon EOS-series AF (autofocus) single-lens reflex cameras began in 1987 at the Company’s Utsunomiya Plant, which continues to play a central role in Canon’s lens manufacturing operations. In May 2013, EF lens production surpassed the 90-million-unit mark and now, approximately eleven months later, the Company is commemorating its first-in-the-world1 achievement of having manufactured 100 million lenses.</p>
<p><!--more-->Canon’s proprietary EF lenses, launched in March 1987 along with the EOS SLR camera system, have continued to evolve since their introduction, leading the industry through the incorporation of a wide range of innovative technologies, including such world’s firsts2 as the Ultrasonic Motor (USM), Image Stabilizer (IS) technology, and a multi-layered diffractive optical (DO) element. In May 2013, aiming to further expand the realm of photographic expression, the Company introduced the EF200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x, the world’s first3 super-telephoto zoom lens with a built-in 1.4x extender that makes possible a 200-560 mm focal length range.</p>
<p>In recent years, in addition to renewing such models as super-telephoto lenses ideal for sports and nature photography along with zoom lenses that offer a bright f/2.8 maximum aperture throughout the entire zoom range, Canon has launched multiple entry-class interchangeable lenses equipped with a stepping motor (STM) that delivers smooth and quiet autofocus performance during video recording. As a result, the Company’s extensive EF lens-series lineup currently comprises a total of 89 models.4 In addition to enhancing its lens offerings, Canon has expanded the optical technologies incorporated in its EF lenses into new fields, launching EF Cinema Lenses for digital cinematography in January 2012, and EF-M lenses for compact-system cameras in September 2012.</p>
<p>Furthermore, during the 11-year period from 2003 to 2013, Canon maintained the No. 1 share worldwide within the interchangeable-lens digital camera market and, in February 2014, marked another manufacturing milestone as combined production of its film and digital EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras surpassed the 70-million-unit mark.</p>
<p>Canon will continue refining its diverse imaging technologies based on its core optical technologies, striving to produce exceptional and reliable lenses and cameras that cater to the varying needs of photographers—from first-time users to advanced amateurs and professionals—while contributing to expanding the photographic and video imaging culture.</p>
<ul>
<li>Among interchangeable lenses as of April 22, based on a Canon survey.</li>
<li>Among interchangeable lenses for SLR cameras, based on a Canon survey.</li>
<li>Among interchangeable lenses for interchangeable lens cameras (SLR cameras, compact-system cameras), based on a Canon survey.</li>
<li>Including two EF lens extenders and three models available outside of Japan. As of April 30, 2014.</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.canon.com/news/2014/apr30e.html" target="_blank">Canon</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pato (Apr 30, 2014)

Cool, but on the other hand, I guess no other EF lens manufacturer will ever reach this number in the foreseeable future. I find it actually a tad "misleading".
But still happy about the quality and that it's still mostly made in Japan


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 30, 2014)

pato said:


> Cool, but on the other hand, I guess no other EF lens manufacturer will ever reach this number in the foreseeable future. I find it actually a tad "misleading".
> But still happy about the quality and that it's still mostly made in Japan



While that is one way to look at it I believe the intended message is the number of a lens line by a manufacturer given the proprietary nature of lens manufacturing. Canon does not make Nikon lens, etc.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 30, 2014)

Yet another press and no product release.
*yawn*
Congrats to Canon and all the happy lens owners.


----------



## Woody (Apr 30, 2014)

A quick recap:
Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013

Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013, 100 million in Apr 2014

I was hoping Canon would take this opportunity to announce a bunch of new lenses. Doesn't look like it's happening. I am beginning to doubt 2014 is going to be the Year of the Lens for Canon...


----------



## dstppy (Apr 30, 2014)

2n10 said:


> pato said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, but on the other hand, I guess no other EF lens manufacturer will ever reach this number in the foreseeable future. I find it actually a tad "misleading".
> ...



Right; by "EF Lens" they mean 'current generation'. Nothing misleading at all. It would be misleading if they said how many lenses they've manufactured and included FD and any other lens from years ago . . .

What would be cool to see is the breakdown of the numbers of which lenses


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, by all means, congrats and all that! And, speaking as a consumer of Canon products, "You're Welcome!"

But with multiple manufacturing lines running simultaneously, does it strike anyone else as "interesting" that the actual, identifiable 100 millionth lens just happened to be their current flagship zoom, the ultra-cool and ultra-expensive 200-400 "rock star"?

The press release just wouldn't have had the same pizazz had they announced that Number 100,000,000 just happened to be lowly 50/1.8, now would it?

Surely, they didn't stop all the production lines after Number 99,999,999 just to hand-assemble another 200-400, so it could claim the prize ...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 30, 2014)

dstppy said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > pato said:
> ...


In this aspect, Nikon is a little misleading, because it puts the count also your old lenses, manual focus. On the other hand, Canon only makes counting their EF lenses, which started production in 1987. Canon took a bold attitude when he abandoned the compatibility of their previous cameras and lenses to exclusively support EF lenses in 1987 to enable faster AF and silent, and compatibility with AF in video, after many years.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Apr 30, 2014)

Nikon including all compatible lenses isn't that misleading at all since those lenses are mostly still compatible (depending on the body), and also people tend to forget that SLRs actually cost money back at the start - so there were less of those lenses than there are today, as Woody's post recaps (30 million total by 2001). Even Canon's 1987 launch lenses are likely to have worn out today, so if anything, it would be misleading to say that no-longer-serviced lenses could be counted. In practice, there will be working samples of nearly any lens type for both systems. (I've got an Ed Mika adapter for one of my lenses too.)


----------



## tron (Apr 30, 2014)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Even Canon's 1987 launch lenses are likely to have worn out today


Ermmm ... NO! My EF50 1.8 version 1 works fine. So does the original EF28 2.8 that I sold one month ago.
(The same applies for my EF35-105 3.5-4.5 but I do not use it, I keep it for sentimental reasons as my first Canon EF lens, not that anyone would be interested in it)


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 30, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> In this aspect, Nikon is a little misleading, because it puts the count also your old lenses, manual focus. On the other hand, Canon only makes counting their EF lenses, which started production in 1987. Canon took a bold attitude when he abandoned the compatibility of their previous camears and lenses to exclusively support EF lenses in 1987 to enable faster AF and silent, and compatibility with AF in video, after many years.



As somebody who had a significant MF Canon system in 1987, I'll add this: 

First, in 1987, the F1 and T90 were still the premier Canon professional models. It wasn't until the EOS-1 was introduced in 1989 that AF Canon was taken really seriously by professionals. Reportedly, the T90 and EOS-1 development occurred in parallel, with the exception of the EOS-1 AF circuitry.

Second, There was a lag in filling out the professional EF lens lineup, something like Fuji X-mount users are facing now, only Fuji is doing a better job of it than Canon did.

Third, A lot of us expected Canon to introduce focus confirmation capability into its MF line, something like MF is done with current EOS lenses. It never happened. If it had, a lot of us might still be using MF systems.

Fourth, Canon explicitly stated that one goal with the EF mount was to enlarge it. The FD mount was the smallest diameter lens mount used by any major SLR manufacturer. The Canon 50 f/1.2 was offered as an example of a lens that could not be made using an FD mount.

Correction: It was the 50 f/1.0, not f/1.2 that couldn't be done with the FD mount.

Fifth, both Nikon and Minolta (Sony) originally put the focusing motor in the camera body. Canon put their's in the lenses. Suffice it to say, Canon won that argument.


----------



## traveller (Apr 30, 2014)

dstppy said:


> What would be cool to see is the breakdown of the numbers of which lenses



EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 (all variants) - 10 million
EF 28-90mm f/4-5.6 (all variants) - 10 million
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 (all variants) - 40 million
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 (all varients) - 10 million
EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 (all varients) - 10 million
EF-S 18-200mm f/4-5.6 - 10 million
All others - 10 million

A touch harsh perhaps? Maybe not :


----------



## garret (Apr 30, 2014)

10 million lenses in 11 months...
That's one lens every three seconds, amazing...


----------



## unfocused (Apr 30, 2014)

See! Canon is toast.

They've fallen so far behind Nikon and Sony that are going to fail unless they immediately produce a (choose one): full frame mirrorless, high megapixel DSLR, sensor with more dynamic range, sensor with better low ISO performance, sensor with more shadow detail, drop the AA filter, eliminate the mirror, produce a medium-format camera, quit "crippling" their cameras, release that super-secret camera that they are holding back...

Selling millions of lenses and cameras doesn't prove anything.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 30, 2014)

Staged event! 

It should have been an EF-S 18-55... they probably sell 100,000 of them for every 200-400 they make...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone know where to get a high def picture that shows Canon 100 million lens celebration?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2014)

US residents can get a T-shirt, lens cloth and pin for ordering a new lens. Woot.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 30, 2014)

traveller said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > What would be cool to see is the breakdown of the numbers of which lenses
> ...


I'll also guess:

EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 (all variants) - 1 million ??? "Good enough for the competitors of his era"
EF 28-90mm f/4-5.6 (all variants) - 2 million : "Better than its competitors in its time"
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 (all variants) - 50 million  "The current STM is the best kit lens for DSLR"
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 (all varients) - 400 thousand  "There are thousands of unsold units, and worth at most $30 each".
EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 (all varients) - 10 million 8) "The current STM is the best tele zoom for APS-C DSLR from any manufacturer".
EF-S 18-200mm f/4-5.6 - 5 million :-\ "There are people who give up the quality in exchange for practicality"
All others - 31,16 million  "Do not forget the 50mm F1.8"


----------



## slclick (Apr 30, 2014)

Misleading? I'd read it again if I were you.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 30, 2014)

Who can name every model of EF lens in that photograph without looking it up then?


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Apr 30, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Anyone know where to get a high def picture that shows Canon 100 million lens celebration?



Not super high def, but...
http://www.canon.co.uk/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/News/100_millionth_EF_interchangeable_lens.aspx


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2014)

Woody said:


> A quick recap:
> Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013
> 
> Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013, 100 million in Apr 2014
> ...


 
Its always a certain bet that someone will throw in a red herring and compare apples and oranges. Nikon did not sell or make 30 million electronic focus lenses as of 2001. This is a count of all Nikon lenses ever made, including manual focus lenses.

Canon did not give a count of all the lenses they have made, just electronic focus ones. Nikon did not completely switch over to electronic focus lenses until just a few years ago, their AF lenses were motor drive, and they lost a lot of customers because of their very slow and delayed switch to "G" lenses. There were a few AF-I super telephoto lenses in 1992 and later, and AF-s electronic focus lenses made by Nikon starting in 1998 before the "G" lenses came out, but not many. In 2000 Nikon started making a few "G" lenses, but it was years before the bulk of the product line was converted to equivalent lenses to Canon's EF lenses.


----------



## sanj (May 1, 2014)

garret said:


> 10 million lenses in 11 months...
> That's one lens every three seconds, amazing...



WOW


----------



## Harry68 (May 1, 2014)

Woody said:


> A quick recap:
> Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013
> 
> Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013, 100 million in Apr 2014
> ...


Cool numbers, to complete the begining of canon EF, you can see this article http://www.canon.com/news/2008/apr23e.html
Production of interchangeable EF lenses for Canon EOS-series AF (autofocus) single-lens reflex cameras began in 1987 at the company's Utsunomiya Plant. Canon commemorated the production of its 10 millionth EF lens in August 1995, its 20 millionth in February 2001, its 30 millionth in January 2006...


----------



## photonius (May 1, 2014)

And then they wonder why the dSLR market is stagnating, shrinking. 10 Million lenses in 11 months, that's a bubble that can't be maintained if one compares to the sales from 1987 to 2001.


----------



## dstppy (May 1, 2014)

photonius said:


> And then they wonder why the dSLR market is stagnating, shrinking. 10 Million lenses in 11 months, that's a *bubble* that can't be maintained if one compares to the sales from 1987 to 2001.



Do threads still get locked for Princess Bride references? ;D

Maybe someone else will do it for me.


----------



## knoxtown (May 3, 2014)

Lots of refurbs soon!


----------



## CarlTN (May 4, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> Yes, by all means, congrats and all that! And, speaking as a consumer of Canon products, "You're Welcome!"
> 
> But with multiple manufacturing lines running simultaneously, does it strike anyone else as "interesting" that the actual, identifiable 100 millionth lens just happened to be their current flagship zoom, the ultra-cool and ultra-expensive 200-400 "rock star"?
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## dgatwood (May 15, 2014)

Woody said:


> A quick recap:
> Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013
> 
> Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013, 100 million in Apr 2014



Apple - 1.36 million in 2007, 11.8 million in 2008, ... 95 million so far this year. And that isn't including iPad, iPad Mini, or iPod touch sales, which increase that number by a factor of 1.5–2.

I know, it's not really fair comparing smart phone lens sales to DSLR lens sales, but it is sobering to realize that the cell phone industry sells... probably five or six Canon-lifetimes worth of lenses every year.


----------



## mackguyver (May 20, 2014)

Not sure if anyone else noticed this, but Canon created a cool microsite for this milestone:

*IT ALL BEGINS WITH GLASS*


----------

